# Todays trip to the Ford ESS!



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dogs had great fun, we then had to pop them in the car and drive back so they could have a run on a field to dry off


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Looked like just the thing to do on a day like today


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like they had a great time. Gorgeous dogs


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome fetching play, that's very refreshing!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they look like they are having loads of fun


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

They're absolutely adorable. I have a 6 month ESS who has just found that he likes the water. How do you get on with two? are they siblings that have grown up together as I am toying with the idea of getting a companion for him ??


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures  Lovely waterbabes xx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

That looked like lots of fun for all 

Lovely Springer's


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

ChatterPuss said:


> They're absolutely adorable. I have a 6 month ESS who has just found that he likes the water. How do you get on with two? are they siblings that have grown up together as I am toying with the idea of getting a companion for him ??


They are half siblings, they share the same dad! Rolo is 9 months on 19th April and Ruby was one on 11th April (not a good day for her as she went lame and is now housebound for a week!), we got Rolo first as a 9 1/2 week pup and we had had him four months when we were thinking of adding another but late this summer. The breeder was planning puppies in April which we thought too soon for a new small pup and he thought maybe rolos mum and same dad in september but not sure, he then offered us a 9 month old part trained gun dog (Ruby) and said she would make a great pet, and so after meeting her with rolo we decided that as she was fully pet trained she would become our second and that would avoid the hassles of trying to sort out walks for a new puppy later in the year. We have now had Ruby 12 weeks and they love each other to bits!

On Rubys birthday we had taken them to some other water and fields to play and Ruby went lame, so she is now on a week of no walks so she didnt have a very happy birthday and is now upset when she cant join rolo on his walks, that is the only downside of having two.

Would love to pics of your baby!


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> They are half siblings, they share the same dad! Rolo is 9 months on 19th April and Ruby was one on 11th April (not a good day for her as she went lame and is now housebound for a week!), we got Rolo first as a 9 1/2 week pup and we had had him four months when we were thinking of adding another but late this summer. The breeder was planning puppies in April which we thought too soon for a new small pup and he thought maybe rolos mum and same dad in september but not sure, he then offered us a 9 month old part trained gun dog (Ruby) and said she would make a great pet, and so after meeting her with rolo we decided that as she was fully pet trained she would become our second and that would avoid the hassles of trying to sort out walks for a new puppy later in the year. We have now had Ruby 12 weeks and they love each other to bits!
> 
> On Rubys birthday we had taken them to some other water and fields to play and Ruby went lame, so she is now on a week of no walks so she didnt have a
> very happy birthday and is now upset when she cant join rolo on his walks, that is the only downside of having two.
> ...


Poor Ruby! 
I did think they looked similar in age. I was thinking of waiting until Yogi was about 12 months old to enable me to make sure he is well trained before taking on another pup! I do like the look of welsh springers.
I will try and add a photo maybe tomorrow as I can't do it off this computer !


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

ChatterPuss said:


> Poor Ruby!
> I did think they looked similar in age. I was thinking of waiting until Yogi was about 12 months old to enable me to make sure he is well trained before taking on another pup! I do like the look of welsh springers.
> I will try and add a photo maybe tomorrow as I can't do it off this computer !


We were fortunate in that although she had been trained slightly differently, both dogs have learnt some things from each other, and for a pet dog she is reasonably trained to sit, stay and leave, we are working on the extras like stop in motion etc with her, but they are just amazing together, i just have a strong bias for liver and white english springers and just love them to bits, they are similar but different and just amaze me every day!


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

They do look adorable. I would love to get a companion for Yogi, but need him to be a bit better behaved first. He will sit, down, stay and give a poor when giving 1-1. He will walk well off the lead when at the local resevoir and always comes back, but doesn't come straight back when called when the children are playing around!

I have added some pics, one of when he dried off from his swim this morning and a few at the the resevoir. 
Yogi is liver and white, but only has a flash of white on his chest. I too love the liver and white, but can't decide whether to get a liver and white bitch or a red/white Welsh springer!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yogi is gorgeous I have seen a couple round here similar to him, and i have really started to like the look of them, i always was just a liver/white springer girl, but this colouring is really appealing and i like the look of these.

I have to say of all springers i still can only see me owning English, they just have something that i dont see in the others!

I guess depending on the level of training/age of a second you might find it works in your favour, which it pretty much has in our case.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Yogi is gorgeous, I'd love to own that colour I love the B/W as well- I've only seen one over here and thats Molly mom!!
I looked after Mollys sibling[sister] for a fortnight when they were both 7 months old and I found it really hard work. She hadn't had any training, whereas I'd worked hard with Moll, so it was really difficult.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> Yogi is gorgeous I have seen a couple round here similar to him, and i have really started to like the look of them, i always was just a liver/white springer girl, but this colouring is really appealing and i like the look of these.
> 
> I have to say of all springers i still can only see me owning English, they just have something that i dont see in the others!
> 
> I guess depending on the level of training/age of a second you might find it works in your favour, which it pretty much has in our case.


I do like the liver and White English and have considered a bitch with more White like yours, but I like the colouring of the welsh, but will have to look more into the temperament of them before I make a final decision!


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

kat&molly said:


> Yogi is gorgeous, I'd love to own that colour I love the B/W as well- I've only seen one over here and thats Molly mom!!
> I looked after Mollys sibling[sister] for a fortnight when they were both 7 months old and I found it really hard work. She hadn't had any training, whereas I'd worked hard with Moll, so it was really difficult.


Molly looks lovely too! Hubby likes the black and White too and I like them but most of the ones I have seen seem more spotty/mottled and I do love the liver and White and the red and White of the Welshies!


----------

